# Conectar un disco duro al DVD de mesa



## Elliot Cruz (Abr 3, 2007)

Tengo un viejo DVD de mesa marca LASONIC. cuando lo destape para arreglar un boton que tenia undido, me sorprendio ver que el lector de DVD es igual al de los de PC. 

tiene una fuente parecida a la de la pc. el cable IDE va desde el lector hasta una tarjeta que tiene un chip WINBOND w9922qf. 

A continuacion quise experimentar cambiando el lector de DVD por un disco duro, formateado en FAT32 y con algunas canciones en formato WMV, pero me daba el mensaje de "NO DISCO"

Luego hice la prueba con un CD-ROM  de PC y un disco original de musica y me dio el mismo error.

Habra alguna forma de conectar en este DVD de mesa otro dispositivo IDE de PC?


----------



## superacordeon (Abr 3, 2007)

mira nopuedes conectar asi pues el dvd lleva sus drivers en la placa del soporte
entonces necesitarias cambiar el pic por datos que contengan lainformación del disko duro


----------



## Elliot Cruz (Abr 4, 2007)

y no es posible conseguir un esquema de ese circuito?

NOTA debo recordar que he intentado conectar un DVD y un CD de PC y me da el error "NO DISC"

he estado observando mi DVD LASONIC y me he dado cuenta que:

A. la fuente tiene 3 conectores de Salida estas son las especificacions:

   CONECTOR 1, ESTE VA AL DVD PLAYER (PINS/COLOR/DESCRIPCION):

      1. BLANCO   /  +12V
      2. NEGRO    /   COM
      3. NEGRO    /   COM
      4. ROJO      /   +5V

   CONECTOR 2, ESTE VA A LA TARJETA DECODIFICADORA (PINS/COLOR/DESCRIPCION):

      1. NC           /   STB 
      2. BLANCO   /   -12V
      3. BLANCO   /   COM
      4. BLANCO   /   +12V
      5. BLANCO   /   COM
      6. ROJO       /   +5V
      7. NC          /   COM
      8. NC          /   +5V

   CONECTOR 3, ESTE VA AL PANEL FRONTAL (PINS/COLOR/DESCRIPCION):

      1. VERDE    /   +5V
      2. NEGRO   /   COM
      3. NEGRO   /   COM
      4. NEGRO   /   +F2
      5. NEGRO   /   -F2
      6. NEGRO   /   UKK

B. La tarjeta decodificadora tiene 2 conectores y un puerto IDE, estas son las especificaciones:

   CONECTOR 1, ESTE VIENE DE LA FUENTE (PINS/COLOR/DESCRIPCION):

      1. ROJO       /   +5V
      2. BLANCO   /   GND
      3. BLANCO   /   +12V
      4. BLANCO   /   GND
      5. BLANCO   /   -12V


   CONECTOR 2, ESTE VIENE DEL PANEL FRONTAL (PINS/COLOR/DESCRIPCION):

      1. NEGRO        /   GND
      2. AMARILLO   /   DATA
      3. AMARILLO   /   CLK
      4. AMARILLO   /   STB
      5. AMARILLO   /   IR


RESUMEN:

si podemos observar en el conector 2 de la fuente hay un pin (STB) que no esta conectado y en el conector 2 de la tarjeta decodificadora tambien hay un pin (STB) pero este esta conectado desde el panel frontal.

Mi pregunta es que si yo traigo un cable directamente desde la fuente a este pin, podria saltar el panel frontal y utilizar los controladores de play, stop/eject que estan directamente en el CD player de la PC?

Este ultimo conector, se parece en algo a un puerto USB, podria conectar un HDD, con un adaptador IDE - USB a este puerto?, como lo haria?

La finalidad de este proyecto es utilizar la tarjeta decodificadora, para hacer un multimedia player, ya que estos son muy costosos, y si de un DVD viejo, puedo conseguir esta tarjeta, pues, con cualquier adaptador ??? a IDE, podria conectar (memorias flash, cf, sd, ect...)  y ver videos en una TV. quizas en la del auto.

NOTA, ALGUNA OTRA AYUDA MEJOR O PEOR SERA BIEN RECIBIDA

GRACIAS


----------

